# 10.4.2 is out now.



## MacFreak (Jul 12, 2005)

If you care..  

The 10.4.2 Update delivers overall improved reliability and compatibility for Mac OS X v10.4 and is recommended for all users. It includes fixes for:

file sharing using AFP and SMB/CIFS network file services
single sign-on authentication and reliable access to Active Directory servers
autologin for managed user accounts
AirPort and wireless access
Core Graphics, Core Audio, Core Image, including updated ATI and NVIDIA graphics drivers
Finder updates including finding on Kind and using Slideshow
synchronizing your iDisk with .Mac
installation reliability
managing Dashboard widgets
Address Book, Automator, iCal, iChat, Mail, Safari, and Stickies applications
compatibility with third party applications and devices
For detailed information on this Update, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n301722

For detailed information on Security Updates, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n61798


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 12, 2005)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301722

About the Mac OS X 10.4.2 Update (Delta)

This software updates Mac OS X 10.4.1 to version 10.4.2.

Important: Please read before installing

    * You may experience unexpected results if you have third-party system software modifications installed, or if you have modified the operating system through other means. (This does not apply to normal application software installation.)
    * The installation process should not be interrupted. If a power outage or other interruption occurs during installation, use the standalone installer (see below) from Apple Downloads to update.
    * If issues occur during installation--for example, Software Update quits unexpectedly--please see this document.

Installation

You have two ways to update to Mac OS X 10.4.2: Use Software Update or the standalone installer. You only need to use one of these methods to update your computer.

Automatic Software Update
Software Update, located in System Preferences, can automatically download and install the latest Apple software. Software Update may have linked you to this document for additional information about the update.

The update's size may vary from computer to computer when installed using Software Update.

Because some updates are prerequisites for others, you may need to run Software Update more than once to get all available updates.

Standalone installer
Two versions of the installer (Delta and Combo, described below) are available from Apple Downloads as standalone updates. After you download an update, you can use it to update your computer without being connected to the Internet.

    * The Delta Update installer (described here) will update Mac OS X 10.4.1 to 10.4.2.
    * The Combo Update installer will update Mac OS X 10.4 or 10.4.1 to 10.4.2 (described in a different document).

The standalone installer, particularly the Combo Update, is useful if you have multiple computers to update and only want to download the update once.
Improvements

This update offers many reliability and compatibility improvements. Here are just a few of the enhancements and improvements included:
AirPort

    * With this update, logging out of Mac OS X automatically disconnects the computer from an AirPort network if it is using WPA Enterprise security settings (this does not affect WPA Personal WEP-secured networks).
    * The AirPort menu extra displays more information when you enable a Software Access Point with this update installed.
    * Adds support for AES encryption of WPA-PSK networks, which are supported by many wireless access points.
    * The Try Again button behaves as expected when attempting to join a third-party, WEP-enabled wireless access point with this update.
    * Improves reliability when associating with wireless networks after waking from sleep.
    * Improves WPA2 wireless encryption support for AirPort Extreme cards.

Mail

    * In Mail, if you retrieve and sort IMAP mail using multiple email clients, the counts of unread IMAP messages in mailboxes other than what's in your Inbox are more accurate with this update.
    * Addresses an issue in which IMAP messages deleted in Mail could unexpectedly "reappear" after a few seconds.
    * In some situations, a Mail message's attached graphic displayed as a small blue box with a question mark inside the message window, even though the attached file was just fine; this update addresses the issue.
    * Mail no longer tries to print an HTML message's remote images if the "Display remote images in HTML messages" option is deselectedthe message is printed without the graphics insteadafter this update is installed.
    * This update addresses an issue for Mail in which signatures with graphics were not appearing as expected.

iChat

    * With this update, you can successfully send and receive AIM messages using iChat after changing network locations (without having to log out and back in)from wireless to Ethernet, for example.
    * If iChat is logged in to your AIM account in Mac OS X 10.4 or 10.4.1, logging in to the same account on a different computer disconnects the Tiger computer without warningthis update adds a preference choice to iChat to avoid this, if desired.
    * iChat no longer states that the network is unavailable if you intentionally disconnect from the Internet using Internet Connect without first quitting iChat.
    * Improves video framerate for iChat when certain kinds of background processes or applications are running.
    * Resolves a situation in which iChat could incorrectly report "insufficient bandwidth to maintain conference," even though enough bandwidth was available.

Finder

    * Addresses an issue in which the Finder could unexpectedly quit if Show Package Contents was chosen several times from the shortcut menu for the same package.
    * The Finder slideshow feature should now always work as expected.
    * If ACLs were enabled on an SMB volume, a Get Info window in the Finder wouldn't show the Details section when getting info on files stored on the volumethis update addresses the issue.
    * Addresses an issue in which a supported burning device could unexpectedly be seen as "unsupported" by the Finder.
    * The duration of MP3 files is accurately reported in Get Info windows in the Finder with this update.

Other applications

    * With this update, many applications, including Safari, work better with proxy servers that require authentication.
    * With this update, you can use Safari to log in to MyAccount on cingular.com.
    * Safari pages scroll better with this update when scrolling with a scroll wheel (such as one on a third-party mouse or keyboard).
    * Orange iCal calendars, with alarms that go off while iCal is not open, no longer change color after the alarm is snoozed.
    * Addresses an issue in which Stickies.app notes could disappear unexpectedly if Stickies opens automatically during login (if it was set as a Login Item in Accounts preferences).
    * Addresses an issue for Adobe Premiere 6.5 in which the application could unexpectedly quit when exporting a file.
    * With this update, the Reduce File Size option in Preview works as expected when saving a file as a PDF from the File menu.
    * Addresses a Keychain Scripting issue in which the "password" property of a key often could not be retrieved.

iDisk, WebDAV

    * Improves .Mac iDisk syncing after changing network locationsan iDisk could incorrectly appear to be offline after switching networks, causing syncing to stop working.
    * With this update, you can access iDisk or other WebDAV servers through HTTP and HTTPS proxies.
    * HTTP/HTTPS proxy account and password settings defined in Network preferences are now used by the WebDAV file system as expected.
    * Addresses some issues that could occur when saving files directly to an iDisk.

Networking

    * Addresses an issue in which some Apple internal modems would not dial, and the PPP log would include a message such as "Failed to open /dev/cu.modem: Resource busy".
    * Adds improvements to Active Directory support.
    * Addresses an alert "Error code -8065" that could occur when copying a file through SMB to a Microsoft Windows-based PC volume a second time, if the file had previously been deleted from the PC.
    * Includes other enhancements related to connecting to and using Windows-based file servers (SMB/CIFS).
    * Allows Active Directory users with Mobile Accounts to authenticate without being connected to the Active Directory network.
    * Allows Active Directory users to log in after a restart.
    * Resolves an issue that prevented Active Directory users from accessing certain Kerberized services, such as ssh, on a Windows 2003 server.
    * Active Directory users can be given local admin privileges on a client computer, with this update.

Other enhancements

    * Software Update no longer unexpectedly quits in certain situations after upgrading to Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger and changing Network Port settings, after installing this update. More....
    * With this update installed, Disk Utility (and fsck) can better resolve "Overlapped Extent Allocation" issues that could appear when verifying or repairing a disk.
    * Xgrid can now map multiple input files using the inputFileMap key, and retrieve results from multitask jobs using the command line.
    * The Dashboard widget Unit Converter requires much less CPU usage after installing this update.
    * Improves performance for the web-based Power School student information system (http://www.apple.com/education/powerschool/).
    * Improves compatibility when using an HP Deskjet 5850 printer wirelessly.
    * Improves compatibility for HP LaserJet 1320 printers.
    * This update ensures that periodic background maintenance tasks as scheduled in launchd.conf.
    * Addresses an issue in which custom installations from a Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger Install disc that don't require starting up from the disc could cause Installer to stop responding ("hang") for a couple of minutes if the destination volume was write-protected (eventually, a "There is not enough space for this item" message would appear).
    * External disks no longer unmount unexpectedly when switching users, if Fast User Switching is enabled.
    * Addresses an issue in which after performing a NetInstall or restoring Mac OS X from a disk image, you may see certain files and folders at the root level of the Mac OS X volume that are not supposed to be visible, such as etc, tmp, and var. More....
    * With this update, the ttys file can be edited in Tiger; for example, if you're creating a login hook.
    * Addresses an issue in which the computer might wake from sleep with a black screen if it went to sleep while prompting you for a keychain password.
    * Allows users to log in with Kerberos authentication when using an edu.mit.Kerberos file.
    * These Automator actions are updated in this update: Add Files to Playlist, Add Songs to Playlist, Import Photos into iPhoto, New Mail Message, Run Shell Script.
    * The AppleScript "do shell script" command has been revised.


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1042combo.html


----------



## fryke (Jul 12, 2005)

build number?


----------



## Damrod (Jul 12, 2005)

Installing it as we speak via Software Update. I'll post if I find any problems with it.


----------



## baldprof (Jul 12, 2005)

I have thrown caution to the winds and just finished downloading. It's prompted me to restart.  

Here goes nothing!


----------



## Damrod (Jul 12, 2005)

Regarding frykes question, that's what SystemProfiler says:

  Systemversion:	Mac OS X 10.4.2 (8C46)
  Kernel-Version:	Darwin 8.2.0

So far all looks fine, the new WidgetManager is cool, no need for a thirdparty solution now.


----------



## baldprof (Jul 12, 2005)

Let's see, networking still works, printers still work, haven't tried the scanner yet. Office loads more quickly.  

I just remember that 10.2.6 update about two years ago......Talk about a "hosed" system.  
Well that's why I have that external drive and some backup software. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me...or words to that effect.


----------



## Decado (Jul 12, 2005)

strange that the iPhotobug remain, even though it was reported that they had fixed that. my computer is warmer after the update, but maybe it's just all caching.


----------



## Tetano (Jul 12, 2005)

to frike:

8C46


----------



## fryke (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks tedano.


----------



## MacMediaGuru (Jul 12, 2005)

All I can say is, it's about time.


----------



## btoth (Jul 12, 2005)

Mail still won't hide when set as a login item.  That was the one thing I wanted fixed the most. Silly, but really annoying considering that it worked just fine in Panther.


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 12, 2005)

Choppy exposé still not fixed


----------



## CreativeEye (Jul 12, 2005)

everything fine with my update

'Add To Iphoto' from Mail slideshow still does nothing but start the app though...


----------



## jman3001 (Jul 12, 2005)

OS 10.4.2 has done nothing to repair the broken DVD player on my Mac G5 2X2 computer.

DVD 4.6.1 has done nothing to help. DVDs fail to play at all. The only remedy I have is to boot off my FW drive with OS 10.3.9 installed. That DVD player works perfectly.

So much for progress Apple!!

I should also add that every other function on my Pioneer 108 DVD-R works perfectly. Burning DVDs, DVD R-DL, CDs, & DATA all work perfectly. Playing CDs in iTunes works perfectly. So, the problem is definitely with Apple's OS 10.4 and the DVD player.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, it just HOSED my G3. Installed on a G4 and G5 not problems but the B&W G3 just goes into the beachball while trying to load the Finder. 

system.log says CoreServices crashed and I have no idea why.


----------



## Scottfab (Jul 12, 2005)

Do I need a new version of Saft? (and if I do, can someone remind me how to uninstall it?)


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 12, 2005)

Scottfab said:
			
		

> Do I need a new version of Saft? (and if I do, can someone remind me how to uninstall it?)



What is saft?

I get this when launching Safari








Had to go looking for this board with Netscape and Netscape search didn't find this forum in the first 2 pages


I must say though, everything is running super flashy fast though (except Safari not launching of course)


----------



## Scottfab (Jul 12, 2005)

Its a Safari add-on. I'll go check the Saft site to see if its updated.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 12, 2005)

well it fixed my iChat problem, once i set the option...


----------



## Scottfab (Jul 12, 2005)

Doesnt seem Saft is upgraded yet. Damn him!


----------



## Shookster (Jul 13, 2005)

It's definitely faster and it connects to my wireless network quickly after waking from sleep (before I'd have to wait a few seconds before loading Firefox).

What does the Widget manager do exactly? It only seems to be able to enable or disable the widgets. Is that it?


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems to break USB Overdrive's control of the mouse wheel (its other features still work). I've lost my accelerated scrolling. I really can't stand using the default wheel behavior. After using USB Overdrive, going back seems to defeat the entire purpose of having a scroll wheel.

I guess all I can do is wait for an update. Usually USB Overdrive is updated promptly. But for anyone else who relies on it, be warned.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 13, 2005)

Downloading now.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 13, 2005)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> Choppy exposé still not fixed


 
you can fix this yourself. install XCode off the tiger disk, then spotlight Quartz Debug and run it.  under the first menu should be beam syncing.  turn it off, then force quit (alt+apple+esc) Debug.  expose should be faster, after login.


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2005)

installed on my mini 1.4 - very nice, even though I still only have 256 megs RAM in it - finder seems snappier and safari quits faster. That sounds weird I know, but it was bothering me that safari would give me beach balls when closing a window with lots of tabs.

Someone was saying that it hosed their g3 - anyone else with advice concerning my g3 iBook?


----------



## aristos (Jul 13, 2005)

Software Update unexpectedly quit, so I had to download and install the Delta update manually. Safari's version is, IIRC, 402.2, and the About this Mac box displays version 10.4.2, but Finder -> About Finder yields "The Macintosh Desktop Experience 10.4.1"

Anyone else seeing this, too?


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 13, 2005)

10.4.2 has broken MySQL...I think!

I do not know enough about MySQL to be sure, but it was working a few days ago. I upgraded to 10.4.2 today. If I try to open phpMyAdmin (localhost) Iget the following Error:
#2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
what does this mean? Is it related to 10.4.2?


----------



## btoth (Jul 13, 2005)

aristos said:
			
		

> Software Update unexpectedly quit, so I had to download and install the Delta update manually. Safari's version is, IIRC, 402.2, and the About this Mac box displays version 10.4.2, but Finder -> About Finder yields "The Macintosh Desktop Experience 10.4.1"
> 
> Anyone else seeing this, too?




Yes, my Finder still shows 10.4.1.


----------



## Viro (Jul 13, 2005)

I never had a problem with Airport Extreme, and now after the update I have trouble joining networks (!!) when waking from sleep, something that has never happened before that was supposed to be patched in 10.4.2.


----------



## btoth (Jul 13, 2005)

It also didn't seem to address the Safari scroll bar redraw issues.  I had reported that a while ago and it is listed as a "duplicate" in Apple's Bug Reporter.  (Along with the Login Items problems.)


----------



## CakeOrPie (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I installed 10.4.2 this morning via Software Update.  I have a 1 GHz 17" PowerBook with maxed RAM and no other hardware mods.  I did an archive and install this past weekend, so the existing 10.4.1 was fairly "fresh".

I now get a kernel panic just after the Apple logo, so it's obviously conflicting with something.

I have zapped the PRAM, booted from install DVD and repaired disk/permissions.  No luck.

Suggestions?


----------



## Veljo (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just installed it. Took ages to restart for the first time, but everything seems to be in working order. Safari scrolls too fast now with a scroll ball. Anyway to go back to the old way?

EDIT: Found the scrolling speed option in the Keyboard & Mouse preference pane. All good


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> I never had a problem with Airport Extreme, and now after the update I have trouble joining networks (!!) when waking from sleep, something that has never happened before that was supposed to be patched in 10.4.2.



This is one funny bug. My iBook was working fine on 10.4.1 - using old airport and an airport express. Reconnection was almost instant - like it was in Panther. Then I gave it to my daughter, zeroed the drive and re-installed Tiger and updated it to 4.1. It stopped connecting to the wireless network. I didn't have anything third party that may have caused it to connect or disconnect, but :-\

I found the advice here on the forum to trash the com.airport.preferences.plist (while airport is on) and restart. Then set to automatically join preferred networks. That fixed it.

@aristos
Finder is 10.4.1 - funny because it is much more responsive for me.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 13, 2005)

Scottfab said:
			
		

> Its a Safari add-on. I'll go check the Saft site to see if its updated.




Is there away to disable Saft until it's updated?

I seem to prefer Safari then any others :0

Done it, found Saft bundles in Library/input managers  removed em and presto, back on Safari


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 13, 2005)

Funny, but I can't find the WidgetManager... where exactly is it?

Edit: Nevermind, I found it... who would have thought that the WidgetManager would be a widget itself?


----------



## appleman.design (Jul 13, 2005)

> Don't, under any circumstance, click here. Hey I warned you.



I did it and now i am deaf...LOL


----------



## CreativeEye (Jul 13, 2005)

there seems to be a problem with safari and the trackpad on my PB...

as this page was loading i immediately started scrolling down (using 2 fingers on trackpad) this then stopped the page loading and i was left with only the first and second posts and nothing else - i refreshed and let the page load normally and its ok..

also - the new way dashboard handles new widgets is odd... if you double click a new widget from the desktop you get a pop up asking you to install or not - great.

if you hit install the widget is loaded in a 'preview' window in dashboard - with 'keep' or 'delete' as the options... however - if you return to the desktop without making a selection the widget is automatically kept - and installed... sort of defeats the purpose surely?...

i'm also now having the weird drawing of the scroll bar in safari too.


----------



## Decado (Jul 13, 2005)

"who would have thought that the WidgetManager would be a widget itself?"

anyone who has been reading rumoursites nonstop for a month waiting for this update 
and you could not have missed the giant "Manage Widgets" button by the "+"?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 13, 2005)

I guess I was expecting it to be a System Preference pane like the 3rd-party utility that managed widgets.

I don't read rumor sites much.  I wasn't holding my breath for this update, as 10.4.1 was serving me quite well for what I use the computer for.


----------



## Shookster (Jul 13, 2005)

Didn't they say that they reduced the memory usage of widgets? My widgets still take up about 20 MB each which is OTT in my opinion.


----------



## Randman (Jul 13, 2005)

Nokia 6630 syncs now. I'm happy.


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 13, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I guess I was expecting it to be a System Preference pane like the 3rd-party utility that managed widgets.
> 
> I don't read rumor sites much.  I wasn't holding my breath for this update, as 10.4.1 was serving me quite well for what I use the computer for.



Same here.


----------



## pjeski (Jul 13, 2005)

aristos said:
			
		

> Software Update unexpectedly quit, so I had to download and install the Delta update manually. Safari's version is, IIRC, 402.2, and the About this Mac box displays version 10.4.2, but Finder -> About Finder yields "The Macintosh Desktop Experience 10.4.1"
> 
> Anyone else seeing this, too?



Yeah, but before I installed 10.4.2, the finder version was 10.4


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 13, 2005)

The Finder version may or may not appear to be in sync with the actual System version across updates.  It's perfectly normal.

The Mac OS X 10.4.2 update updates your entire system -- some applications get bumped to version 2, some get bumped to 4.6.1, others get bumped to 10.4.1 and yet others get bumped to 0.4.56.11a.  The system as a whole is at 10.4.2.  Some applications inherit the system-wide 10.4.2 version while others don't... and still others are just a point or two off from the system-wide version.


----------



## bg47 (Jul 14, 2005)

I encounter a bit of rougness. Software update quit on me too. When I downloaded the update and installed and restarted I couldn';t connect to the web. On second restart that corrected. The restart after install took forever but it finally finished. I haven't seen a kernel panic since the upgrade but I thought i had defeated that problem several times before so I'm skeptical.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 14, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Nokia 6630 syncs now. I'm happy.


i never got to sync mine. it got stolen and now i have a crappy moto v3. it the complete anti-6630
: small, sleek, slow, useless


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jul 18, 2005)

hi guys i updated as soon as the update came out, but what i am experiencing is that the fan on the laptop is working all the time at full speed....anyone else has the same problem.


PB 12" 1.5 SD 768RAM


----------



## Decado (Jul 18, 2005)

even when you have let your computer rest for a few hours so it gets really cold? my fan starts at about 47-48 degrees°C and turns of at 45.


----------

